# After transplant plant went limp



## dmack (Sep 10, 2007)

After i transplanted two of my seedlings i took a look at them the day after and the 2 i took out went limp but still are alive. what can i do to save them? Heres a not so good pic.


----------



## dmack (Sep 10, 2007)

For some reason the top of my soil was moldy. Its a mixture of bone meal and sphagnum peet moss.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 10, 2007)

Stake em up and make sure you have lots of light on them so they dont get tall and spindly.
Small breeze will help also.

Kind of small to be transplanting IMO, but it could be shock, they should come out of it.


----------



## dmack (Sep 10, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Stake em up and make sure you have lots of light on them so they dont get tall and spindly.
> Small breeze will help also.
> 
> Kind of small to be transplanting IMO, but it could be shock, they should come out of it.


I gave both of them a good amount of water because i noticed that the dirt was dry underneath the top. One sprang right up but the other is still wounded in combat.


----------

